# Mausklick an vorgegebener Stelle durchführen



## Günther (17. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie man das Programm dazu bringen kann, einen Mausklick auf bestimmte Koordinaten durchzuführen?

ich kann zwar die Koordinaten eines Mausklicks auslesen, sehe jedoch keine Möglichkeit, das Programm dazu zu bringen, einen Klick auszuführen

Weiß hier jemand weiter?

Danke


----------



## Schnitter (17. Nov 2008)

Such mal nach "Robot", die kann das im Normalfall:
Dann evntl. einfach per mouseMove() an die Position bewegen und dann per mousePress() klicken lassen.

Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sich die Maus dann *wirklich* an die Position bewegt - und ob du das willst


----------



## musiKk (17. Nov 2008)

Schnitter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sich die Maus dann *wirklich* an die Position bewegt


Tut sie.

Außer, wir sind ganz wörtlich. Die Maus selbst wird natürlich nicht bewegt, nur der Cursor. (ha ha...)


----------



## Günther (17. Nov 2008)

Danke! Funktioniert super!


----------

